# Silver Reed 120



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone out there still use a Silver Reed 120? They were also know as the Bulky 8 and have 100 needles and I ran across this ribber the other day to fit it - the SR120. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239539-1.html I am pretty sure they were one of the earlier sets made by Silver Reed. Ann


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't often think to browse the KP classified posts here unless it is mentioned inside the Machine Knitting Forum.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry I replied to your post selling it. So here is my reply. Hi, I have the Knitmaster 120, from the early 80's. Mine looks exactly the same as your photo, but mine has 120 needles.
I also have the ribber. It's a lovely machine. I should have had it working this year as it's been so cold and windy in Cornwall, UK.
However, mine need new sponge bars, but I can't find replacements anywhere. They are so narrow, I don't think I could do it myself like my standard machine.
Lesley


----------



## Terri Jones (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone needing an easy fix for the sponge replacement on their SK 120 bulky 8 machine - feel free to contact me. I have finally cracked it and it takes just a few minutes. The needles on these machines are not flexible like modern needles, so they only need to be held in the correct position. I bought a steel bar of exactly the right size for the channel, onto which I stuck a very thin layer of sponge. It works like a dream! and my years of hair tearing out - trying to replace the sponge in these machines is finally over. Below is an invoice for the steel bar I bought (I am in the UK). It's not overly expensive but a lady in Canada who'd contacted me, used the same method but her bar was a lot cheaper, over there.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just as an FYI - bought the Studio 121 KM back in the 80's when it first came out!! Spacing is 11mm!!! Metal KM with nice yarn tension.Never had a ribber.

Wonder why Studio doesn't bring this KM back?Think it would be very popular now.They did not make very many-sure glad I have mine.Have fun doing all kinds of creative things,including weaving!Other than needle spacing and no ribber,my understanding is that it has the same features as the SK120.

Haven't seen one for sale for several years - and that one sold for over $400 !!


----------



## Terri Jones (Mar 1, 2012)

I remember a big discussion about the 121's on one of the groups, when I was living in the US and they certainly are a rarity. Although I'd love to see one in action, it's not a gauge that appeals to me. I've had Brother and Knitmaster 9 mm machines and the Corona but I have always felt the 120 is just the right 'chunky/bulky' stitch size for me. 

I have to agree though. In this age of internet enlightenment - you'd think 'someone' out there would have taken on board all the desires of the tens of thousands of machine knitters worldwide and produced something new that would interest the majority of us. We're a very enthusiastic market! Terri in sunny Scotland


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Terri,

I have just acquired a Studio bulky 8 and a Sk120 with ribber so I'm in need of fixing the sponge bars. I was wondering if you could send me more info on the thin sponge you are using for the metal bar. I'm in the process of finding a source here in the US for the metal bars.

Thank you,
Rhonda


----------



## inc1961 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Terri,

I also have been gifted a 120. I won’t get around to using it until the new year but I’d like to get items on hand. The invoice you shared showstbe dimensions of the bar, would you mind sharing your foam/sponge strip info? Thank you!

PS would love a ribber for this machine once it’s up and running. Does anyone know the correct name of the ribber for the 120?


----------



## Lainer's (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi inc1961,

I also have the Bulky SK120 (main bed) and SR120 (ribber), and there is NO where you can find a replacement for them. I have looked high and low. I have gone to JoAnn Fabrics and purchased a quarter/yd. of sponge/foam - for the life of me, I can't remember what the true name is. I had to cut it very narrow to fit into the channel (I used a rotary cuter and ruler). I did glue that in the channel with white glue. After that, I purchased 3/8 ribbon and glued that on the top, so the needles will slide. So far that has worked well for me, I use that machine the most. Good Luck!

Lainer's


----------



## melodiemelak (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi everybody,
i am desperately looking for latch needles for the SK120, and of course, they are nowhere to be found!
I wrote to Silver Sewing and their sale advisor suggests the needles for the SK150.
Does anyone of you know if the size of the needles varies a lot between these 2 models? I don't intend to use them on the actual knitting machine and a difference in the size of the needles would be problematic for my project...
Alternatively, if one of you could tell me the length and thickness of the needles of the SK120, that would give me a starting point to find a suitable replacement.
Any help greatly appreciated!
Happy knitting y'all!
mélodie


----------



## schizo12901 (Aug 26, 2013)

melodiemelak said:


> Hi everybody,
> i am desperately looking for latch needles for the SK120, and of course, they are nowhere to be found!
> I wrote to Silver Sewing and their sale advisor suggests the needles for the SK150.
> Does anyone of you know if the size of the needles varies a lot between these 2 models? I don't intend to use them on the actual knitting machine and a difference in the size of the needles would be problematic for my project...
> ...


Hi. I don't know the answer as my machine is in storage. I know you're not in Canada, but I'm sure you could contact the owner, Peter? And he'd set you on the correct path.

https://sewknit.ca/knitting-machines/silver-reed_singer_studio/silver-reed_machine_parts/09xxxxx_series/09012808

Enjoy!


----------



## NatalieF24 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

